# Defekt meiner K60



## SgtRheinstein (22. Juli 2014)

Moin,

am 11.09.2012 habe ich bei Alternate eine K60 gekauft. Diese hat  von jetzt auf gleich den Dienst mehrer Tasten eingestellt. Auch an anderen PC´s selbes Phänomen es gehen z.B. die Leertaste , i , d etc nicht mehr. 

Ich habe mich an den Support von Alternate gewand, diese Antworteten mit einer Standart Mail das ich mir einen ACC erstellen sollte und dann aus meiner Bestellhistorie raus reklamieren sollte was ja ohne Acc nicht geht bzw ein neuer Acc hat ja keine Bestellhistorie. 

Meine Frage ist an wen ich mich jetzt wenden kann wo mir auch geholfen wird ?  


Mit freundlichen Grüßen


Johannes


----------



## Bluebeard (22. Juli 2014)

Hi Johannes,

hast du die Rechnung noch zur Tastatur? Mit der kannst gerne dann auch den Austausch über uns direkt anstoßen. Melde dich hierfür bitte im Kundenportal an und erstelle die RMA-Anfrage. Im Ticket kannst du dann auch direkt die Rechnung hochladen.

Bei Fragen, bitte her damit.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## SgtRheinstein (28. Juli 2014)

Hast noch eine PN


----------

